# Instalacja firebird 1.5

## kobold

Mam następujący problem:

Potrzebuję zainstalować firebirda 1.5 na gentoo, nie może to być wersja 2.0 ponieważ na niej program działa wolniej i to dużo wolniej.

Ściągnąłem z sourceforge paczkę tar.gz z firebirdem, zdekompresowałem , uruchomiłem plik install.sh i dostałem error :

```

sh install.sh

Firebird super 1.5.2-i686 installation

Press enter to start installation or ^c to abort 

Extracting install data

ERROR

Your system miss editor 'ex'.

Please install it before running setup program.

Install aborted: The command ./scripts/preinstall.sh failed with error code 127

```

Sprawdzałem co tokod błędu 127 w firebirdzie, ale okazało się że w instrukcji nie ma takiego kodu błędu.

Potem próbowałem z kodu źródłowego, ale też mi się nie udało.

Proszę o poradę co zrobić...

----------

## soban_

Tutaj https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-809773.html zwierzak napisal o zachodzacych paczkach, moze to Ci sie przyda. Sprobuj nastepnie zamaskowac wersje 2.0 i uzyc 1.5.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Tutaj https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-809773.html zwierzak napisal o zachodzacych paczkach, moze to Ci sie przyda. Sprobuj nastepnie zamaskowac wersje 2.0 i uzyc 1.5.

 Glupoty opowiadasz, nie ma overlaya sunset ze starymi wersjami paczek wyrzuconymi z portage, jest za to kde-sunset dla kde3. W portage NIE ma starszej wersji firebirda niz 2.0. Firebird 1.5 wylecial z portage w 2007 roku, mega suchar.

----------

## soban_

Wiem o tym: *Quote:*   

> * dev-db/firebird
> 
>      Available versions:  2.0.3.12981.0-r6!u (~)2.0.3.12981.0-r7!u (~)2.0.4.13130.1!u (~)2.1.1.17910.0!u (~)2.1.2.18118.0!u (~)2.1.3.18185.0!u {debug doc examples xinetd}
> 
>      Homepage:            http://firebird.sourceforge.net/
> ...

 To przepraszam, za wprowadzenie w blad.

----------

## lsdudi

 *kobold wrote:*   

> Mam następujący problem:
> 
> Potrzebuję zainstalować firebirda 1.5 na gentoo, nie może to być wersja 2.0 ponieważ na niej program działa wolniej i to dużo wolniej.
> 
> Ściągnąłem z sourceforge paczkę tar.gz z firebirdem, zdekompresowałem , uruchomiłem plik install.sh i dostałem error :
> ...

 

może lepiej doinstaluj tego ex'a 

nie wiem w czym jest ten edytorek  teoretycznie go mam ale 

```
equery b /usr/bin/ex
```

olewa mnie sikiem prostym.

Sprawdź czy nie ma jakis prekompilowanych pakietów dla innej dystrybucji i postaw sobie to na maszynie wirtualnej.

----------

## Garrappachc

A to nie jest po prostu vim tylko w innym trybie?

----------

## lsdudi

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> A to nie jest po prostu vim tylko w innym trybie?

 

faktycznie ;]

```
ls -la /usr/bin/ex

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2008-06-02  /usr/bin/ex -> //usr/bin/vim
```

----------

## kobold

ok, doinstaluje VIM i sprawdze jak install.sh zadziała...

próbowałem kompilacji ze źródeł, ale wyrzucało mi masę błędów...

edit:

wyrzuciłem firebirda 2.0 

```

emerge -C firebird

```

i zainstalowałem vim, wtedy instalator sh zadziałał!

czyli zainstalowałem firebird 1.5.6

ale jak dałem 

```

/etc/init.d/firebird start

```

to otrzymałem komunikat

```

/etc/init.d/firebird start

/etc/conf.d/rc: line 225: svcdir: readonly variable

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 10: declare: svclib: readonly variable

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 11: declare: svcdir: readonly variable

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 141: BOOTLEVEL: readonly variable

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 148: DEFAULTLEVEL: readonly variable

/etc/init.d/firebird: line 12: ISC_USER:=SYSDBA: command not found

/etc/init.d/firebird: line 13: ISC_PASSWORD:=masterke: command not found

Starting Firebird server: /opt/firebird/bin/fbmgr.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

co zepsułem?

----------

## SlashBeast

libstdc++.so.5 jest z jakiegos starego gcc. przed 3.4. Zmerguj sys-libs/libstdc++-v3.

Co do bledow z functions.sh, nie wydaje mi sie by init ze starego firebirda dzialal w normalnym gentoo.

----------

